
Chimps Rock at Game Theory - marojejian
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/06/chimps-rock-at-game-theory.html
======
marojejian
They might be learning faster than humans!

If so, why? My guess: the humans spend more mental resources "modeling" what's
going on. They need to "understand" their strategy before they change it. The
chimps are probably just trying different tactics, and being more empirical -
sticking with what's worked recently.

